# Drywall Knives



## Shawn13 (Nov 19, 2015)

I was a Kraft knife guy for years...sales guy at Ames talked me into buying the Sheet rock Matrix knives. I at first thought they were phenominal. Perfectly balanced, light weight, loved the heavy duty hammer end on them. They ran a nice bead of mud. After about six months the six snapped at the handle a week later the five and two days after the ten. Very disappointed in the durability. Has anyone else had a bad experience with these knives? I replaced them of course with a brand new set of Kraft knives...far better knives great durability & quality. In my opinion Kraft is the industry leader in all trowel trade tools.


----------



## Shawn13 (Nov 19, 2015)

Anyone offer an opinion on which product is better straight flex 400 or 300 or No Coat 420 or 320?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Had one of my Golblatt 10" snap on me last week. The handle snapped right where it was riveted to the blade. I'm sure that is somewhat rare. For me anyway. 

Now that being said, I snap 6" ones at least once a year. I can tell when they are getting close by the slight cracking noise. 

Always have back ups.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Shawn13 said:


> Anyone offer an opinion on which product is better straight flex 400 or 300 or No Coat 420 or 320?


I don't trust any vinyl that's not paper faced .

No-Coat 3.25 and 4.50 are good products . I use the 3.25 when the off angles are nice and straight. I use the 4.50 on the off angles over factory trusses 2 ft on center .. The 4.50 helps somewhat to straighten them out .. I've used the trim tex magic corner on a couple of jobs ..But went against what they suggested for applying it.. I paper taped the flanges .


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

I love the pro flex ss line from hyde. The handles feel like they were made to fit my hands. :thumbup:


----------



## endo_alley (Apr 9, 2013)

I am kind of partial to my Sheetrock brand offset broad knives. Very heavy duty, but out of production now. Bon tools make a very good blue steel wood handle knife.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

Marshalltown stainless knives. I've had mine for 8 months, but some of my co workers have had theirs for years.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Just metal fatigue? Rust?


----------

